# A Few of My Fish



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Here are just a few pics of my fish.
http://home.nctv.com/sgoddard/


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I like the intro, hits so close to home it hurts.

Nice pics, nice fish, thanks for sharing.

C


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

nice fish! especially love that oscar and the giraffe catfish!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

nice fish! way to go


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

They loook great!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Awsome! Love the angels!


----------



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

wonderful pictures!!!!! what camera do you use????


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Kodak DX6490 4 meg digital camera. Its a bit tough to focus at times as its all point and shoot, but if you are patient every once in awhile you get a nice shot.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

You've got yourself some beautiful fish there! The cat fish and honga are lovely!


----------

